# VapeCon 2019 - Food Vendors



## Rob Fisher

Last year the food was outstanding and this year it's going to be no different! The only difference is this year I will be visiting outside for Breakfast, lunch and supper!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

First up is Crescent Braai (Halaal vendor)! I will force a T-Bone or two this time! Yum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hopefully this year I will have time to eat

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Asterix

I just got hungry!!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Looks like I won't be getting hangry

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

This is awesome
Good vaping needs good food to go with it.

Thanks @Rob Fisher !

These Crescent braai guys were BRILLIANT last year. I only got to eat one thing from them and I think it was something from your plate late in the day. This time I am going to try eat something proper from them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> This is awesome
> Good vaping needs good food to go with it.
> 
> Thanks @Rob Fisher !
> 
> These Crescent braai guys were BRILLIANT last year. I only got to eat one thing from them and I think it was something from your plate late in the day. This time I am going to try eat something proper from them.



It was from my plate! 

This time I'm going to have those beef ribs every day! I only discovered them on the last day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It was from my plate!
> 
> This time I'm going to have those beef ribs every day! I only discovered them on the last day!



That sounds like a plan
I can't remember if they had chips - but if they did I am going to have to plan a chip break at least twice on each day !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I think next year I should sign-up a food stall, then I can cook for @Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I think next year I should sign-up a food stall, then I can cook for @Hooked



Ohhhhh that would be fantastic!!!!!!!! @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next up is Engine 67 - Mexican Style food!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Balkan Burger's Baby! Will be having one or two of these!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

No doubt I will be having another Balkan burger. They are amazing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And now for @Stroodlepuff's favourite! The Filfthy Moustache!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

I missed these gourmet hotdogs from Filthy Moustache last year 
Need to try have one this year!!!!

Lol, I am gonna be eating quite a lot on VapeCon weekend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

It all looks so good I'd almost say that I'm going for the food!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taco Kombi will be at VapeCon 2019! Yeah who doesn't love Taco's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Taco Kombi will be at VapeCon 2019! Yeah who doesn't love Taco's!
> View attachment 170961
> View attachment 170962
> View attachment 170963



Awesome!

Here are some pics of the Taco Kombi last year:









From the VapeCon 2018 Photo Thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-the-story-in-pictures.t52992/page-7#post-726377

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Here are some pics of the Taco Kombi last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the VapeCon 2018 Photo Thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-the-story-in-pictures.t52992/page-7#post-726377



Their Pringle nachos was a winner last year. A whole tub of Pringles with salsa, chillies and guacamole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

ok, screw saving for gear, I'm saving for the grub !

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> And now for @Stroodlepuff's favourite! The Filfthy Moustache!
> View attachment 170954
> View attachment 170955
> View attachment 170956
> View attachment 170957



Yasssssss

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And a trailer I will visit often! The Coffee Cafe! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who wants PIZZA? No problem because Brohemian Pizza will be at VapeCon! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Need Halaal food! No problem... Halaal vendor number 2! White Cocoa! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> And a trailer I will visit often! The Coffee Cafe! Bazinga!
> View attachment 171315


This is pretty much the only "food vendor" I can shop at, unless any of the others offer low carb/keto/banting friendly options?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

BumbleBee said:


> This is pretty much the only "food vendor" I can shop at, unless any of the others offer low carb/keto/banting friendly options?



I doubt it @BumbleBee, so just be naughty for one day .... we won't tell Bumblebabe!!


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> And a trailer I will visit often! The Coffee Cafe! Bazinga!
> View attachment 171315



Cappuccino for me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Who wants PIZZA? No problem because Brohemian Pizza will be at VapeCon! Bazinga!
> View attachment 171349
> View attachment 171350
> View attachment 171351
> View attachment 171352



Oh my word, this is fantastic!
Brohemian Pizza truck for the win!!!


Last year I sat down on the Saturday at about 4pm for a pizza. (It was the first time I was sitting since very early that morning.) I devoured a pizza with chicken in it from Brohemian - and it was incredible! So tasty and so good. I wont forget that. Definitely going to have one of these pizzas again...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> This is pretty much the only "food vendor" I can shop at, unless any of the others offer low carb/keto/banting friendly options?



I'm sure you can order a burger and just remove the roll. Then it will limit the carbs...


----------



## Mo_MZ

Great selection again... Hungry already mmm

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA

This year i will go for the Taco Combi, Last year i think i ended up over vaping inside and got a little sick and nauseous so just grabbed the first thing i could chow, think it was a hotdog lol. 

Hope this year the wind isnt as hectic, while sitting outside the wind came up and blew one of the shade umbrellas over between my table and another table with vendors missing my head and hitting some of them but we were all okay luckily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's not forget about the Oasis in the desert! Drinks for all at Blacksmith Event Solutions! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Thank you @Rob Fisher !!!
I will need a coke every few hours to keep me going

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Drinks for all at Blacksmith Event Solutions!



You make it sound like you are buying?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Chanelr

Adephi said:


> You make it sound like you are buying?


Somewhere in that sentence I saw it too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> You make it sound like you are buying?



Maybe I should rephrase that post then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe I should rephrase that post then.



Too late. Already got the screengrab..

Just so you know where the 10 tequilas come from.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

StompieZA said:


> This year i will go for the Taco Combi, Last year i think i ended up over vaping inside and got a little sick and nauseous so just grabbed the first thing i could chow, think it was a hotdog lol.
> 
> Hope this year the wind isnt as hectic, while sitting outside the wind came up and blew one of the shade umbrellas over between my table and another table with vendors missing my head and hitting some of them but we were all okay luckily.


Taco combi?  Now I know I need glasses, never saw a Taco combo, but then never saw the outside rather, enjoying everything inside too much. Will have to change that for sure this year, more mingle and meet, and Coke unless they have Heineken 0%,  but I really really really actually want a double single malt whiskey, short glass, lots of ice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Room Fogger said:


> Taco combi?  Now I know I need glasses, never saw a Taco combo, but then never saw the outside rather, enjoying everything inside too much. Will have to change that for sure this year, more mingle and meet, and Coke unless they have Heineken 0%,  but I really really really actually want a double single malt whiskey, short glass, lots of ice!



Yeah i was so hungry but there was a que so went for the next best thing, a horrog which if i remember was right next to the combi.

I have never eaten a taco, so i need to up my game and stand in the que and get me some taco!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

